# Gutted to be told i will never be massive



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

hi

well , heres me for the past 1 1/2 years training to be big (and it hard to put muscle on ) and my trainer told me i will never be massive , due to me being 58 years old, he says i can look good and toned with my shirt off , and thats about it, and here i was wanting to compete in 3 to 4 years time, i feel gutted that i may be wasting my time trying to get massive, i gone from penguin look to looking ok for my age in 2 years . anyone actually started late like me and competed ??

steve


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

barksie said:


> hi
> 
> well , heres me for the past 1 1/2 years training to be big (and it hard to put muscle on ) and my trainer told me i will never be massive , due to me being 58 years old, he says i can look good and toned with my shirt off , and thats about it, and here i was wanting to compete in 3 to 4 years time, i feel gutted that i may be wasting my time trying to get massive, i gone from penguin look to looking ok for my age in 2 years . anyone actually started late like me and competed ??
> 
> steve


 One person's opinion of you

doesn't have to become your reality

f**k that **** :thumb


----------



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> One person's opinion of you
> 
> doesn't have to become your reality
> 
> f**k that **** :thumb


 yeah it like feck me what do i do now, lol , dreams kaiboshed


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Who wants to look massive at 58? Just be happy you're fit and healthy.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

barksie said:


> hi
> 
> well , heres me for the past 1 1/2 years training to be big (and it hard to put muscle on ) and my trainer told me i will never be massive , due to me being 58 years old, he says i can look good and toned with my shirt off , and thats about it, and here i was wanting to compete in 3 to 4 years time, i feel gutted that i may be wasting my time trying to get massive, i gone from penguin look to looking ok for my age in 2 years . anyone actually started late like me and competed ??
> 
> steve


 @banzi is a alot older than you and in good nick.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

DLTBB said:


> Who wants to look massive at 58? Just be happy you're fit and healthy.


 No everyone wants to look like you :whistling:


----------



## Mergal (Nov 7, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> One person's opinion of you
> 
> doesn't have to become your reality
> 
> f**k that **** :thumb


 i agree!

fack him

bend him over and show him whos boss!


----------



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

DLTBB said:


> Who wants to look massive at 58? Just be happy you're fit and healthy.


 by massive i mean something like the way you look DLTBB, just boulder shoulders , traps and biceps would do, also i dont ignore leg days, as i dont want that chicken leg look


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

At the age of 18 you can't just decide you're going to be able to do something like run a sub 10 second 100m... you've got to be built for it. Even with the right genetics, if you wait until the age of 38 to start training you'll never make it. Same goes for bodybuilding.

Doesn't stop you from making the most of what you have though.


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

2004mark said:


> Even at the age of 18 you can't just decide you're going to be able to do something like run a sub 10 second 100m... you've got to be built for it. Even with the right genetics, if you wait until the age of 38 to start training you'll never make it. Same goes for bodybuilding. All you can do is make the most of what you have.


 Bang on.

Having said that... The most motivating thing people can ever say to you, is to tell you that you can't do something.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> No everyone wants to look like you :whistling:





barksie said:


> by massive i mean something like the way you look DLTBB, just boulder shoulders , traps and biceps would do, also i dont ignore leg days, as i dont want that chicken leg look


 Oh really?


----------



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

DLTBB said:


> Oh really?


 why you got body dismorphia m8, you think you still look like you did when you was a kid ?


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

At 58 I'll be concentrating on my health than bulking my muscles it's unhealthy really all the strain and what not on your heart. Iv already got a bad back from weights at 28


----------



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

armor king said:


> At 58 I'll be concentrating on my health than bulking my muscles it's unhealthy really all the strain and what not on your heart. Iv already got a bad back from weights at 28


 unhealthy on the heart , oh ok, better drop the idea of bulk then, and like trainer says go for tone


----------



## andyfrance001 (Jan 11, 2011)

DLTBB said:


> Who wants to look massive at 58? Just be happy you're fit and healthy.


 Why not im only 6 years away bud and i'm looking great in fact made better gains in my late forties and early fifties in my 30 years of bodybuilding


----------



## thecoms (Nov 1, 2010)

armor king said:


> At 58 I'll be concentrating on my health than bulking my muscles it's unhealthy really all the strain and what not on your heart. Iv already got a bad back from weights at 28


 Get that ass wipe trainer f**ked off !


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Fvxk him and his negative attitude


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

barksie said:


> unhealthy on the heart , oh ok, better drop the idea of bulk then, and like trainer says go for *tone*


 anyone using that phrase needs to be shot.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Take his negativity and use it as the driving force to prove him wrong. You CAN do it. 

He is trying to hide his own inadequacies as a trainer ....


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

At 9.5 stone and 6ft 1 (21 years old) I was told I could never be massive, I was dropped from the sport I loved (Rugby) and friends joked I was built to be a marathon runner.

I'm now 28 and 17 stone 4, with a fairly lean torso.

F^ck what people tell you you can't do, it is only yourself that is stopping you be what you want to be.


----------



## Theorist (Jun 18, 2013)

You'll never be massive regardless of age, unless of course you hop on.


----------



## Tren's physique (Feb 13, 2016)

DLTBB said:


> Oh really?


 He's implicitly saying you have chicken legs boyo.... Lol


----------



## Tren's physique (Feb 13, 2016)

Theorist said:


> You'll never be massive ESPECIALLY at that age, unless of course you hop on.


 Fixed. Seriously.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Burgle his house, that'll teach him to give you back chat.


----------



## Tren's physique (Feb 13, 2016)

Simon 88 said:


> At 9.5 stone and 6ft 1 (21 years old) I was told I could never be massive, I was dropped from the sport I loved (Rugby) and friends joked I was built to be a marathon runner.
> 
> I'm now 28 and 17 stone 4, with a fairly lean torso.
> 
> F^ck what people tell you you can't do, it is only yourself that is stopping you be what you want to be.


 It's the same for a lot of people who start lifting... It was almost the same for me... Constantly joked about I had narrow shoulders (where did they see it I'm wondering)... And now I'm here


----------



## billy76 (Mar 22, 2015)

58 years old & still training.... Respect my man.

F##k what he thinks keep on training hard!


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

billy76 said:


> 58 years old & still training.... Respect my man.
> 
> F##k what he thinks keep on training hard!


 I completely agree with this. Do what makes you happy. You can get as big as you want with a little assistance. The main thing is to not want to be like anyone else on this forum who is in great shape, but to want to be the best you. Only one way to find out just how big you can get, and that's to Crack on and ignore everyone else's negative views and comments. I love the opinions of people who don't know you, have never met, or even laid eyes on you, but seem to know your exact potential, or lack of it  By the way, I am 63 in two months and am more focused now than I ever was.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Tren's physique said:


> He's implicitly saying you have chicken legs boyo.... Lol


 Who is?


----------



## Tren's physique (Feb 13, 2016)

Simon 88 said:


> Usual nonsense quote box error





DLTBB said:


> Who is?


 OP mate... He said he wants to be like you and he also doesn't like chicken legs so he'll train them seriously.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

barksie said:


> unhealthy on the heart , oh ok, better drop the idea of bulk then, and like trainer says go for tone


 Trainer sounds a muppet. Simple.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Tren's physique said:


> OP mate... He said he wants to be like you and he also doesn't like chicken legs so he'll train them seriously.


 :whistling: My legs are probably the standout feature of my physique!


----------



## Tren's physique (Feb 13, 2016)

DLTBB said:


> :whistling: My legs are probably the standout feature of my physique!


 No. They look like s**t. Stop pretending.


----------



## billy76 (Mar 22, 2015)

Sorry UK2USA but why do you disagree what I said?

I'm giving the guy a big thumbs up for working so hard, far from giving negative views and comment?

*

*


----------



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

Tren's physique said:


> He's implicitly saying you have chicken legs boyo.... Lol


 nah i wasnt inplying DLTBB had chicken legs ,lololol , was just sayin i dont want em


----------



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

Tren's physique said:


> OP mate... He said he wants to be like you and he also doesn't like chicken legs so he'll train them seriously.


 feckin hell,lolz, squawk !!


----------



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

UK2USA said:


> I completely agree with this. Do what makes you happy. You can get as big as you want with a little assistance. The main thing is to not want to be like anyone else on this forum who is in great shape, but to want to be the best you. Only one way to find out just how big you can get, and that's to Crack on and ignore everyone else's negative views and comments. I love the opinions of people who don't know you, have never met, or even laid eyes on you, but seem to know your exact potential, or lack of it  By the way, I am 63 in two months and am more focused now than I ever was.


 nice one, im hoping by 63 i will be ripped


----------



## Tren's physique (Feb 13, 2016)

barksie said:


> nah i wasnt inplying DLTBB had chicken legs ,lololol , was just sayin i dont want em


 Don't worry mate we all know @DLTBB looks like crap...


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Basically just his way of saying "I'm a s**t trainer, you'll never get big under my guidance but I need to make it look like it's your fault and you being old is a good get-out".


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

DLTBB said:


> Who wants to look massive at 58? Just be happy you're fit and healthy.


 This ^ op are you aware of the health implications, you could potentially face, by pursuing to be ''massive'' as you put at your age? at that age, I would love to resemble a @banzi like physique. but, imo, you should just go to the gym, purely for health benefits, also, your natural hormone output at that age is going to strongly dictate you becoming just that @ 58


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Starz said:


> This ^ op are you aware of the health implications, you could potentially face, by pursuing to be ''massive'' as you put at your age? at that age, I would love to resemble a @banzi like physique. but, imo, you should just go to the gym, purely for health benefits, also, your natural hormone output at that age is going to strongly dictate you becoming just that @ 58


 thanks for that, no one is going to make substantial gains at 58 if they have trained before and used drugs, it aint gonna happen.

It takes approximately 5 years to reach your limits, and thats natural and assisted even up to using Insulin and growth.

After 5 years consistent training thats you done, you aint getting any bigger to a great degree.


----------



## RUDESTEW (Mar 28, 2015)

Mate i feel like iv been in a car smash after a good workout at 48years tbh im gonna taper down and blend in with all the jerrys , as for competing id get in shape and have a go buddy , iv never been good at diet and getting in shape but im great at eating and getting big . Go for it


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

banzi said:


> thanks for that, no one is going to make substantial gains at 58 if they have trained before and used drugs, it aint gonna happen.
> 
> *It takes approximately 5 years to reach your limits, and thats natural and assisted even up to using Insulin and growth.*
> 
> After 5 years consistent training thats you done, you aint getting any *bigger* to a great degree.


 Welcome, yes of course, one shouldn't even have to ask this, 58? 

Can I ask, what makes you suggest this? do you have any literature? as, of course anyone can climb the scales eating more, but pure muscle gain is always going to be minimal, especially naturally. let's say for example, you're one of few naturally, who trained for 5 years and looked good for a natural, and then added in a great deal of peds, are you saying, that even then, you may well be done? one, still may not gain a great deal of muscle, now they're assisted?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Starz said:


> Welcome, yes of course, one shouldn't even have to ask this, 58?
> 
> Can I ask, what makes you suggest this? do you have any literature? as, of course anyone can climb the scales eating more, but pure muscle gain is always going to be minimal, especially naturally. let's say for example, you're one of few naturally, who trained for 5 years and looked good for a natural, and then added in a great deal of peds, are you saying, that even then, you may well be done? one, still may not gain a great deal of muscle, now they're assisted?


 1 year natty

2 years assisted with gear only blast and cruise.

Additional 2 year blast and cruise with GH and insulin, thats you done .

You aint getting much bigger than that

Just look at most pros, they dont get that much bigger through their careers, its just refinement and a few extra pounds.

5 years natty = 6 months assisted.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

banzi said:


> 1 year natty
> 
> 2 years assisted with gear only blast and cruise.
> 
> ...


 Well now, that you put it like that, seems to make perfect sense really, I do understand what you're saying about most pro's, Them 4 years though of use is surely, going to pack on some considerable amounts of muscle though? even 2 years? their is a myth, that anyone can get to a pro's size, but not look like one, would you say this is possible? The pics you posted of Dennis Wolf, you shared made me think? is this him burnt out now of trying to push the drugs? how many end up at that level...


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Starz said:


> Well now, that you put it like that, seems to make perfect sense really, I do understand what you're saying about most pro's, Them 4 years though of use is surely, going to pack on some considerable amounts of muscle though? even 2 years? their is a myth, that anyone can get to a pro's size, but not look like one, would you say this is possible? The pics you posted of Dennis Wolf, you shared made me think? is this him burnt out now of trying to push the drugs? how may end up at that level...


 I have another for you

10 years assisted then 1 year totally clean you end up in the same place as if you trained 10 years natty.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

banzi said:


> I have another for you
> 
> 10 years assisted then 1 year totally clean you end up in the same place as if you trained 10 years natty.


 What makes you say this? I take it, you think training natural is a waste of time then?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Starz said:


> What makes you say this? I take it, you think training natural is a waste of time then?


 no not at all, Im just stating the differences in whatever path you choose.

I say it because its true, just go and look at retired bodybuilders, some stay on TRT for life after, they can retain size, those who come off totally for health reasons just go back to normal.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

banzi said:


> no not at all, Im just stating the differences in whatever path you choose.
> 
> I say it because its true, just go and look at retired bodybuilders, some stay on TRT for life after, they can retain size, those who come off totally for health reasons just go back to normal.


 Would you say levrone is on TRT now?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Starz said:


> Would you say levrone is on TRT now?


 no, a blast.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

barksie said:


> hi
> 
> well , heres me for the past 1 1/2 years training to be big (and it hard to put muscle on ) and my trainer told me i will never be massive , due to me being 58 years old, he says i can look good and toned with my shirt off , and thats about it, and here i was wanting to compete in 3 to 4 years time, i feel gutted that i may be wasting my time trying to get massive, i gone from penguin look to looking ok for my age in 2 years . anyone actually started late like me and competed ??
> 
> steve


 If your PT told you this without you asking I'd get rid of him because he's obviously a cnut.

You don't need to be massive anyway m8, just proportional and defined will make you look good. Looking cut at 58 will put nearly all other men your age to shame, surely that's something you can be proud of.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

banzi said:


> I have another for you
> 
> 10 years assisted then 1 year totally clean you end up in the same place as if you trained 10 years natty.


 Here's a question. If you are artificially increasing your testosterone levels over multiple cycles and then you come off gear altogether will your natural level of test be lower than it normally would without taking gear because your body is used to the extra boost? Or are you able to fully reinstate your test levels after cessation?


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

banzi said:


> no, a blast.


 His physique, really has yo yo'd in the past, what made me ask, he was once around 140lbs, peaked at his career got huge, fell off looked like he didn't gym, then bam gets jacked at about 200lbs, just had to check his insta, can't believe I just asked if the guy was even on TRT :lol: hard to accept, you lose everything when you come off.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

GCMAX said:


> Here's a question. If you are artificially increasing your testosterone levels over multiple cycles and then you come off gear altogether will your natural level of test be lower than it normally would without taking gear because your body is used to the extra boost? Or are you able to fully reinstate your test levels after cessation?


 I imagine, you'd have low testosterone. period. you do hear of those, who state they came off and felt fine etc, I don't buy it personally.


----------



## roadwarrior (Apr 29, 2006)

Starz said:


> His physique, really has yo yo'd in the past, what made me ask, he was once around 140lbs, peaked at his career got huge, fell off looked like he didn't gym, then bam gets jacked at about 200lbs, just had to check his insta, can't believe I just asked if the guy was even on TRT :lol: hard to accept, you lose everything when you come off.


 Kevin is number 9 on this list:

http://proteinfart.com/before-and-after-steroid-detransformations-these-guys-lost-it-all/


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

@barksie


----------



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

GCMAX said:


> If your PT told you this without you asking I'd get rid of him because he's obviously a cnut.
> 
> You don't need to be massive anyway m8, just proportional and defined will make you look good. Looking cut at 58 will put nearly all other men your age to shame, surely that's something you can be proud of.


 hi

he did not say it nastily , he is owner of the gym i go, and he a sound bloke , think looking cut at my age and strong would be about the best i can hope for, just as long as i look as though i work out, then im fine with it


----------



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

GCMAX said:


> If your PT told you this without you asking I'd get rid of him because he's obviously a cnut.
> 
> You don't need to be massive anyway m8, just proportional and defined will make you look good. Looking cut at 58 will put nearly all other men your age to shame, surely that's something you can be proud of.


 hi

he did not say it nastily , he is owner of the gym i go, and he a sound bloke , think looking cut at my age and strong would be about the best i can hope for, just as long as i look as though i work out, then im fine with it


----------



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

Goranchero said:


> @barksie


 thanks will look at this later


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Whatever your goals, be careful. forget trying to get massive, you'll give yourself a stroke, just enjoy the gym, train purely for fitness & definition, if you see progress, then you see progress.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

roadwarrior said:


> Kevin is number 9 on this list:
> 
> http://proteinfart.com/before-and-after-steroid-detransformations-these-guys-lost-it-all/


 but at least those guys made it at some point in there lives. Too many people in Britan use the "after" photo to justify why they are lazy fat slobs and never made any effort


----------



## stevebills (Oct 9, 2007)

At 58 they do a masters show but if u have only trained for 2 years

how can u compete against someone who has trained for 40 years lol


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

billy76 said:


> Sorry UK2USA but why do you disagree what I said?
> 
> I'm giving the guy a big thumbs up for working so hard, far from giving negative views and comment?
> 
> ...


 I didnt. My opening sentence said "I agree with this....."


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

You'll not be massive naturally, that's for sure but assisted is a different story..

So really it's a question of his far you want to go down that path. Fk letting a PT tell me what I can and can't be though


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Starz said:


> I imagine, you'd have low testosterone. period. you do hear of those, who state they came off and felt fine etc, I don't buy it personally.


 Neither do I. Every time I have come off I have ran a full cycle with proper PCT and always felt like s**t afterwards. Prefer to just stay on and TRT personally. It's only a little jab every two weeks, I don't see the hassle.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

I'm big enough as I can't find nice fu**ing cloths :whistling:


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> I'm big enough as I can't find nice fu**ing cloths :whistling:


 Shop in the mens department now then if you've outgrown the kids


----------



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

Tren's physique said:


> OP mate... He said he wants to be like you and he also doesn't like chicken legs so he'll train them seriously.


 fookin stirrin it m8, you want a bigger spoon ??


----------



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

stevebills said:


> At 58 they do a masters show but if u have only trained for 2 years
> 
> how can u compete against someone who has trained for 40 years lol


 yeah , but you know what its like, im impatient lol


----------

